# Rainshadow Knife Jigger



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

I got a chance to pull on a couple of the Rainshadow Knife Jig blanks at the West Coast Rod Show and was really interested in building one out for myself. I then saw on their web site that that had the shorty blanks available so I just had to order one. Not only is the finish on the blank very cool but the feel of it is awesome. Go pull on one and see for yourself. The blank I used is the 4' 10" 40-70 lb. I played around with a few different guide combinations and layouts and this one felt the best to me. Fuji Turbo SiC's, very cool Alps aluminum seat with cutouts and finger notches, short hypalon grips, Neptune roller top and of course, spiral-wrapped. I plan on trying it out here in a bit on some Rockcod. The underwrap thread is orange nylon, CP in the center only, so the rest of bled through a bit and looks kind of like burnt orange or root beer depending on the lighting. The second overwrap is medium brown nylon with no CP so it became somewhat translucent. It's actually kind of cool though because it streaked a bit and looks like wood in person. Randy.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Did the Fall season inspire those colors?,lol....I like it Randy! Great lay out.
That seat look pretty slick as well.
Out of curiosity,since Ive never saltwater fished, Whats the advantage of the roller top as opposed to a regular Heavy duty top?
Just a preference?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Roller tops are less likely to chafe line when fighting a heavy fish, and less friction on the line.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome , as usual Mark. i have two of those great Batson blanks a 300 & the 500g.
I feel that this blanks once people start to fish them they would be surprise of the power in them. Very light weight with awesome power.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

DGAustin said:


> Roller tops are less likely to chafe line when fighting a heavy fish, and less friction on the line.


That makes sense..Always wonder what the deal was with roller guides.
Thx


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome!! Fantastic work!


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

**** randy that is a Greaaat build. Really like the colors and the guides


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I just did 2 of the 4'10s for a guy in France and I chose the 300g and 500g for my line of "factory" rods. I like them... especially for the price

http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f84/semi-custom-jigging-rods-14456/


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Zombie,

Why do you use the turbos over the MNSGs? Seems like they and the roller top would add alot of weight to that blank. Just curious.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

saltdaddy34 said:


> Zombie,
> 
> Why do you use the turbos over the MNSGs? Seems like they and the roller top would add alot of weight to that blank. Just curious.


Only because I had a bunch of them. They didn't add that much weight since all but the stripper are 8's. Those Neptune rollers aren't really all that heavy either compared to Aftcos. With the small Avet SX mounted, the rod balances nicely about an inch ahead of the reel seat very similar to a FW bass rod.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Zombie said:


> I got a chance to pull on a couple of the Rainshadow Knife Jig blanks at the West Coast Rod Show and was really interested in building one out for myself. I then saw on their web site that that had the shorty blanks available so I just had to order one. Not only is the finish on the blank very cool but the feel of it is awesome. Go pull on one and see for yourself. The blank I used is the 4' 10" 40-70 lb. I played around with a few different guide combinations and layouts and this one felt the best to me. Fuji Turbo SiC's, very cool Alps aluminum seat with cutouts and finger notches, short hypalon grips, Neptune roller top and of course, spiral-wrapped. I plan on trying it out here in a bit on some Rockcod. The underwrap thread is orange nylon, CP in the center only, so the rest of bled through a bit and looks kind of like burnt orange or root beer depending on the lighting. The second overwrap is medium brown nylon with no CP so it became somewhat translucent. It's actually kind of cool though because it streaked a bit and looks like wood in person. Randy.


Wow Randy, you do some very nice rod builds. 
Question for you. How do you get the finish so even at the tapered ends of your guide wraps. Mine never look that clean.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Yea the 250g 4'10" was extremely light. These blanks are extremely parabolic. I've had nothing but good responses about them.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Very cool build Randy!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work Randy.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

YAKNTX said:


> Wow Randy, you do some very nice rod builds.
> Question for you. How do you get the finish so even at the tapered ends of your guide wraps. Mine never look that clean.
> Thanks,
> Robert


Robert,
With the rod on the dryer at 18 RPM (Flex Coat), I first work a little finish from the wrap onto the blank. Just enough initially to get it on the blank but not at the full width which is usually about 1/16." Once there is some finish on the blank, I put a bit more right at the end of the wrap and make a "wall" of finish pushing onto the blank which makes a very straight line. Once straight, I just leave it alone. That wall will then settle back down toward the wrap a bit and level out nicely.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Randy I'll try it. 
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Love those browns Randy... An outstanding build, congrats!


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice. I have a 4'10" 250g that I am gonna build for myself if I ever get done with stuff for other people. They are very nice looking blanks and are priced extremely reasonable. I have been very pleased with every Batson blank I have ever used.


----------

